# Seagull TLR hep!



## STACKflyer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey All,
I just got my Seagull.  I am really new to medium format, and just recently re started shooting film.  So here is where I need help.  I opened the back and noticed that the bottom lens was letting light through.  Shouldnt ther shutter be closed?  I can see right through it.  Also, my number wheel is not turning.  Should it start on 0 or does it advance to 0?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 13, 2009)

1. The lower lens is the 'taking' lens. No light should come through it until the shutter is tripped. Chances are that unless the shutter has a 'B' setting and is still waiting for the second press of the exposure button to close[unlikely], you have a stuck shutter. If the shutter is stuck, you might find that the cost of repair is greater than the cost of returning [or scrapping!] the camera.

2. While not familiar with the Seagull, my Minolta Autocord doesn't advance the frame count mechanism unless there is film loaded in the camera. You may or may not have a problem there.

Advice: determine what you are going to do about the shutter before you bother to check out anything else.

There is, of course, an outside possibility that the Seagull needs film in the camera to actuate the shutter, but I rather doubt it.

On the off-chance that your rig is a 4 or 4A, here's a link to the instruction manual:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/seagull-4a/seagull-4a.htm


----------



## kingman33 (Mar 27, 2009)

While not familiar with the Seagull, my Minolta Autocord doesn't advance the frame count mechanism unless there is film loaded in the camera. You may or may not have a problem there.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 27, 2009)

If you bought it form teh bay... return it. It sounds like the shutter may be stuck unless as someone mentioned, it may be in the T mode n waiting for a second click of the shutter release but I doubt it. 

Why would anyone buy a toy TLR when deals like this are constantly in the classifieds...    Mamiya C33 w/65mm 3.5 -- $175 - photo.net




.


----------

